# NY Mass Civil Disobedience - gun forms burned!



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Woo-hoo! Go NY! 
Faced with an end of April deadline (order, threat, attempt) to have their guns registered, NY'rs burned their registration forms!
Not "********", not blacks or hispanics or "NRA" or gays or preppers - Americans

Something we ALL should see ~


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's why the nypd purchased all of those armored swat vehicles after 9/11


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a good start.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

James m said:


> That's why the nypd purchased all of those armored swat vehicles after 9/11


They're dam sure gonna try and kill 'em anyway, that's the only reason they want to get their guns.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

This is what I like to see.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

When that day comes across the land I hope to see a massive "Burn Barrel Day" for
all form 4473's


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When you look at the people in that group all you see are the only ones that are a free target in our society any more.
While I support them and darn sure would join in I doubt anyone cares. This government will do as it pleases .
Without regard to right and wrong or the law


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> When you look at the people in that group all you see are the only ones that are a free target in our society any more.
> While I support them and darn sure would join in I doubt anyone cares. This government will do as it pleases .
> Without regard to right and wrong or the law


While it could go that way and maybe eventually will - don't be so cynical! If that didn't matter, it would have been on the news! The more viral that goes, you may be suprised and a little encouraged - so might millions of other people


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

That's when we keep our oath to support and defend the constitution of the United States against foreign and domestic enemies.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> When you look at the people in that group all you see are the only ones that are a free target in our society any more.
> While I support them and darn sure would join in I doubt anyone cares. This government will do as it pleases .
> Without regard to right and wrong or the law


Smitty, it starts with a few. Hopefully it grows from there. You have to start somewhere and NY and CT are a decent start.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't worry about your copies, worry about their copies


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

At last people from gun unfriendly states are showing they still have balls!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm hopeful we can get it repealed but I doubt it will happen as long as Cuomo is in office. This law has been in the news here in NY since the beginning and most reports have been positive for our side. The majority of local police and Sheriffs here have gone on record against the unSAFE law. My county Sheriff and Chief of Police have both gone on record in both print and on the local radio stations against it, you can bet that Sheriff will get my vote next time he runs for re-election. Add in the County Legislatures that have passed resolutions against it (52 at last count) and I don't see how it could not be repealed.

We will continue to fight just as I'm sure our brothers & sisters in CT will. Keep us in your thoughts, we appreciate everyone's support in this battle.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Infidel said:


> I'm hopeful we can get it repealed but I doubt it will happen as long as Cuomo is in office. This law has been in the news here in NY since the beginning and most reports have been positive for our side. The majority of local police and Sheriffs here have gone on record against the unSAFE law. My county Sheriff and Chief of Police have both gone on record in both print and on the local radio stations against it, you can bet that Sheriff will get my vote next time he runs for re-election. Add in the County Legislatures that have passed resolutions against it (52 at last count) and I don't see how it could not be repealed.
> 
> We will continue to fight just as I'm sure our brothers & sisters in CT will. Keep us in your thoughts, we appreciate everyone's support in this battle.
> 
> -Infidel


Thanks for letting us know what's going on. Haven't heard from you in a while. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Most of the guys I know that have rifles that are classified as "assault weapons" are in the process of modifying them so that they can't do anything to them. Most guys are using the MR2 kit to beat the SAFE act Rainier Arms™ | Browse | Other Lower Parts | AR MR2 (Magazine Release Restrictor) if anyone is interested. The big day is right around the corner so it'll be interesting to see what happens if the guns aren't registered. On the bright side the state really has no idea how many of those rifles are here or where they may be so going to collect them would be a fruitless venture. Cuomo is up for re-election in Nov, hopefully we can throw him out and start trying to right the ship. I'm afraid it may already be too far gone though.

-Infidel


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

What amazed me was getting chewed up by the hippies! I said about the new york thing? "I'm a lier" "Three people did it and they will be punished" "you just like dead children!" - I could not believe it. I'm never saying so much as hello to those "folks" ever again. I thought they were gonna start chanting or something.
They're really stupid no accounts, so it's not like it matters it just freak me out and p me off. I really need to be a recluse. I talk to people like they're "folks" and have apparently poor discernment sometimes.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Disobedience or Obedience?

Is it obedience to the constitution? or disobedience to overreaching laws? 

Guess it depends on how you view it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Any law that contradicts the constitution is null and void. 

It is always best to ignore unlawful acts by our government - like they don't exist.

If you are put in danger then defend yourself as you would with any other criminal.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I watched that video and I may be wrong but how many of those forms where actually filled out and where did they get them from? If any of those people are FFL dealers they are in real trouble and posting a video with their faces on it will do nothing for the cause when the BATF comes knocking on they're door to check records which all FFL dealers agreed to. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for what they did, but not complying with a new law is quite different than destroying records that where legally filed. They may feel good about doing it, but they will loose big if it goes to court.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Reminds me of the scene in the movie "Red Dawn". I think the Cuban officers are in the small town just trying to take charge. One officer tells his jr officer to go to the hardware/sporting goods store and pick up all the 4473's. Kind of ominous. When 10 heavily armed troops come to your door for your guns it isn't in your best interest to die then and there, it is an option for some I guess.



SDF880 said:


> When that day comes across the land I hope to see a massive "Burn Barrel Day" for
> all form 4473's


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It is easy for us to sit here and tell people in New York and Connecticut how badly "They" have it or how fortunate "We" are. E Pluribus unum. From many, one. True patriots stand together in the face of an over reaching government. Should we not do something to stand with them?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

United We Stand,Divided We Fall,hence the name "United States"


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

oddapple, I'm not sure what you're talking about but I'm sorry about the way you were treated. If it was New Yorkers that did that, just know that we're not all that way.

ekim, the forms they were burning are not federal forms they are "assault weapon" registration forms, they will not get in trouble with the feds over this since they are state forms.

csi-tech and AquaHull, just your support is enough for now. If they start kicking in doors we may well be in for a fight but I think this will wind it's way through the courts before they start the door kicking. I think CT is in worse shape than we are right now since we still have some time before the deadline, their battle is just shaping up. Either way I doubt any politician wants to be the one to give the order to start kicking in doors due to the bloodshed that will happen if they do it. Some will fight and there will be losses on both sides over a law that does nothing but make a small number of people feel better. I think they call that political suicide and since politicians don't care about anything other than their careers none will have the balls to do it.

-Infidel


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

We need more of this and in November elect real representatives...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

No! Not New Yorkers! 
I made the mistake of cracking it off to some people in the store here - they were just the wrong people. I just couldn't believe they were that viscious about it and how out of touch, brainwashed and clueless they were. The "because you love dead babies!" crowd up close. It caught me off gaurd and I was astonished at the notion that the NY'rs were some kind of bad criminal - not images of all of us.
I was just braggin on y'all and got bit hahaha
(I've never met anyone here like that)


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Infidel said:


> ekim, the forms they were burning are not federal forms they are "assault weapon" registration forms, they will not get in trouble with the feds over this since they are state forms.
> -Infidel


OK, that answers one question, now where/how did they get assault weapons form if they where filled out? From what I could tell they seemed to be blank forms. And it's still not the smart thing to do and then video it and post it. Legally heads could still roll over what they did. I'm not against what they did, just how they showed they're faces doing it. Not a smart thing to do. Burning some forms will do little. Now literally taring and feathering some politicians at the stake would do more good, IMO. I guess they will have to wait and see what the state does next, I'm sure this won't stop the state one bit, just adds another "crime" against the gun owners in the eyes of the state and many liberal people.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

They're a rabid bunch, sorry to hear you got bit.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

ekim said:


> OK, that answers one question, now where/how did they get assault weapons form if they where filled out? From what I could tell they seemed to be blank forms. And it's still not the smart thing to do and then video it and post it. Legally heads could still roll over what they did. I'm not against what they did, just how they showed they're faces doing it. Not a smart thing to do. Burning some forms will do little. Now literally taring and feathering some politicians at the stake would do more good, IMO. I guess they will have to wait and see what the state does next, I'm sure this won't stop the state one bit, just adds another "crime" against the gun owners in the eyes of the state and many liberal people.


The forms were mailed out to be filled in and returned to let the state know who had the weapons. Instead of filling them in these people just burned the forms. They are objecting to an unconstitutional law which is not only their right but their duty to the constitutional government. No law that goes against the constitution can be lawfully enforced. Those who attempt to enforce such a law are criminals and should be dealt with in the same way as one would deal with any other criminal who threatens you and your rights.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The forms were mailed out to be filled in and returned to let the state know who had the weapons. Instead of filling them in these people just burned the forms. They are objecting to an unconstitutional law which is not only their right but their duty to the constitutional government. No law that goes against the constitution can be lawfully enforced. Those who attempt to enforce such a law are criminals and should be dealt with in the same way as one would deal with any other criminal who threatens you and your rights.


I understand why they did what they did. I just asked a question of how they got the forms and why they appeared to be blank. How did the state know who to send forms to in the first place, there isn't suppose to be a list for them to even check. It seems they already know so the state government is lying and breaking the law already. Burning forms means nothing now if they have the info already, time to go to the next step, destroy the records the state has, now that would be sending a message and a warning worth sending. The video was all for show and proved nothing, IMO.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sending out forms to possible "assault" weapons owners is easy... They have records of all the concealed weapons holders!

It is likely, though not absolutely, true that these would also possess the targeted arms. The state could also send the forms to every household with little effort knowing that at least 10% would get to those who have purchased one or more of the targeted guns.

They don't have to know you have a gun - just mail out the forms and wait.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The State has records of every gun purchase. When they did the required back round checks the gun being purchased was recorded and they kept that all on file. They were not suppose to but they have been doing sense the Brady bill passed with back round checks.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

To play off what Paul said, There have been documented reports of the Illinois state police going into homes because the FOID card was not renewed. Finding weapons they charged the owner with a felony of owning a weapon and not having a valid Firearms Owner IDentification card.

We moved from IL several years ago and did what was required of us. Even though we felt that it was illegal. We didn't want the state police knocking our door.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The forms were mailed out to be filled in and returned to let the state know who had the weapons. Instead of filling them in these people just burned the forms. They are objecting to an unconstitutional law which is not only their right but their duty to the constitutional government. No law that goes against the constitution can be lawfully enforced. Those who attempt to enforce such a law are criminals and should be dealt with in the same way as one would deal with any other criminal who threatens you and your rights.


Actually I don't believe the forms were mailed out, they are readily available on the state police web site. I'm sure they are also available at the local state police barracks. If they were sent to pistol permit holder I would have received one which I did not and I haven't heard anything about forms being mailed. There have been rumors also that the state police are assembling a list of those with "Repeal the SAFE act" signs in their yards, supposedly to obtain warrants later through the use of a C.I. Whether or not that is true I have no idea but the rumor is circulating and I have no doubt that Cuomo would give the order to the Superintendent of the State Police.

-Infidel


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The State has records of every gun purchase. When they did the required back round checks the gun being purchased was recorded and they kept that all on file. They were not suppose to but they have been doing sense the Brady bill passed with back round checks.


They have a record that a gun was purchased, but not what kind. That is also not a guarantee that you still have it, as you are not legally obligated to keep it once purchased.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mike45 said:


> They have a record that a gun was purchased, but not what kind. That is also not a guarantee that you still have it, as you are not legally obligated to keep it once purchased.


The local police told me they assume most guns have been traded or sold here in Texas. It rare that they find the original owner with the gun.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

inceptor said:


> The local police told me they assume most guns have been traded or sold here in Texas. It rare that they find the original owner with the gun.


Good, and Im sure the chances of Texas police actually trying to disarm any of us are slim.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Since the April 15th deadline to register so called "Assault Weapons" is just around the corner, I figured I'd give you guys an update. Estimates of weapons registered under the unSAFE act are somewhere in the neighborhood of 3000-5000 guns registered of an estimated 1 Million guns that are now classified as "Assault Weapons". The numbers are a bit iffy since the State Police are forbidden under the unSAFE act from releasing data pertaining to registrations. Estimates of people refusing to comply are at 90%.

Speaker Sheldon Silver has managed to get every bill to repeal the unSAFE act killed in the Assembly Codes Committee. Since the Assembly is controlled by liberals from NYC any bill to repeal will not be passed. Courts are our only hope until after the next elections anyway. Our elected officials still will not bend to the will of the people, go figure.

As a side note the antis are at it again in NY pushing for even more gun restrictions including: a safe storage bill, micro-stamping, a ban on .50 calibers, limiting handguns to 1 per month and a 10 day waiting period. Most of these measure will probably die in the legislature but the fact remains that they will never stop.

-Infidel


----------

